# Ears



## moonlight (Oct 3, 2008)

One of my young bucks has his ears back permanently is there something wrong with him or is it ok?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Some mice are born with their ears folded back and they can also hold them at a different carriage when they are sleepy or nervous. If you hold him for a bit longer he may relax and move his ears forward more!


----------

